# Used bandsaw mill resource



## thechknhwk (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone know of any resources or websites where one might find used bandsaw mills for sale?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

sawmill exchange.com is the most known, but googleing "sawmills forsale" gets you about 700,000 hits!

Rob


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 22, 2011)

craigslist turns up more sawmills at better prices than the sawmill exchange, IMO. Use crazedlist to search for multiple areas. You will need firefox to use it, but it's worth it and firefox is free.


----------



## zopi (Apr 22, 2011)

woodmizer has a used mill site too.. Wood-Mizer Portable Sawmills > Home


----------



## nrford (Apr 23, 2011)

Talledega Machinery Sales.


----------



## thechknhwk (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, haven't been around in few days, but I will check them out.


----------



## thechknhwk (Apr 27, 2011)

Irinically what I keep finding is that you can't get a used mill cheaper than you can get a norwood brand new.


----------



## gemniii (Apr 27, 2011)

thechknhwk said:


> Irinically what I keep finding is that you can't get a used mill cheaper than you can get a norwood brand new.


 
But how much is your time worth? Doesn't Norwood still come as a many box "kit"?

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/169869.htm


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 27, 2011)

gemniii said:


> But how much is your time worth? Doesn't Norwood still come as a many box "kit"?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/169869.htm


 
Assembleing your mill teaches you everything you NEED to know about how to tune up your BSM and keep it in tune!

If you don't have enough time to learn how to keep one in tune, you don't have enough time to mill lumber, so just hire it done.

I don't care what brand mill you buy, you WILL have to learn how to adjust it, and keep it adjusted.

Rob


----------



## gemniii (Apr 28, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Assembleing your mill teaches you everything you NEED to know about how to tune up your BSM and keep it in tune!
> 
> If you don't have enough time to learn how to keep one in tune, you don't have enough time to mill lumber, so just hire it done.<snip>
> 
> Rob


I've read several threads on here and another forum of people taking days to assemble a Norwood. I've read no threads of people complaining that they wished they had assembled their mills of other brands from scratch so they could keep them in tune.

I've nothing against the Norwood, and if I found one fully assembled at the right price and configuration I'd buy one. But they had been challenging to put together.



Flubberboy said:


> <snip>
> The one we bought came with a 23 or 25 hp gas engine, I believe. I sure wouldn't't get any engine smaller than that for sure.
> 
> Here's the bad news: These machines come unassembled and in a million pieces. (bags and bags and bags of small parts). After several days of having my employees try their hands at assembling it we finally just hired a professional machinest after hours to get it going. That worked out well.
> ...


Now many of us suspect you dissassemble and reassemble your Norwood for fun,  but other brands are supposed to work correctly when you get them.


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 28, 2011)

Kiko Auctions has a band mill listed for sale next Tuesday I believe. It is near Bellvue, Ohio. Can see it on their website.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Assembleing your mill teaches you everything you NEED to know about how to tune up your BSM and keep it in tune!
> 
> If you don't have enough time to learn how to keep one in tune, you don't have enough time to mill lumber, so just hire it done.
> 
> ...



OUCH!
I can't buy a Woodmizer mill and use it, because it'll be mostly assembled? That stinks.....
Was hoping that if I had any questions about keeping it 'tuned', customer support would help me out until I learned enough to be dangerous all on my own.


I didn't assemble my chainsaw that I use to mill with.....do I need to give that up and let a guy that assembles chainsaws mill my slabs?








Scott B


----------



## gemniii (Apr 30, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> OUCH!
> I can't buy a Woodmizer mill and use it, because it'll be mostly assembled? That stinks.....
> Was hoping that if I had any questions about keeping it 'tuned', customer support would help me out until I learned enough to be dangerous all on my own.
> 
> ...


Yes.
You need to buy a all the parts for a saw and build it. There is nothing like building a product from scratch.
Since you are on the internet I assume you are using a computer. The only RIGHT way to do this is to buy the appropriate basic ingredients (sand, copper, etc.) and manufacture it yourself. I used to manufacture transistors at IBM, it's fairly simple, with the right tools (maybe you should also build the tools). 

But to reality:


> Anyone know of any resources or websites where one might find used bandsaw mills for sale?


All the MAJOR mfg's seem to have mailing lists for used mills of their brands.
Post on the classified here.
the other sites mentioned are also good.
There is a competing forum with this one that is more sawmill oriented.
[please don't ban me for that reference].

Because sawmills are generally large, CL and sawmill exchange are PROBABLY the best bets.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2011)

I've assembled 3 Lumbermates... Going along at my own pace and working about a half day each, it took about 2 days. I could have done each in one full day.

We are at a forum/sight where guys will work their tails off building all kinds of stuff for CSM's, and even build BSM's, and yet a complete mill with excellent instructions and vid is just too much trouble???

I guess it would be too complicated for a few of you though, but personally, i enjoyed it and would do another in a heartbeat! I'm glad i got to see how it all goes together, and it now makes sense when i have to make an adjustment.

Norwood has an 800 number that you can call and ask any questions you want, it's on their dime and the phone will be answered by good people. 

Their mills have a lot less spl. made parts in them than a mizer too, so later on down the road you can buy them locally.

Anyway, each to their own, my Lumbermate has needed NO parts yet, and it keeps on turning out quality lumber that makes my customers smile. All i've had to do is keep it tuned up!

Rob


----------



## SDB777 (May 1, 2011)

gemniii said:


> Yes.
> You need to buy a all the parts for a saw and build it. There is nothing like building a product from scratch.
> Since you are on the internet I assume you are using a computer. The only RIGHT way to do this is to buy the appropriate basic ingredients (sand, copper, etc.) and manufacture it yourself. I used to manufacture transistors at IBM, it's fairly simple, with the right tools (maybe you should also build the tools).



That doesn't make sense.....apples are apples, oranges are oranges. There is no reason a person can not purchase a fully turn-key operation and produce nice lumber.

I would even guess that perhaps 75%(percentage could be higher) of people that purchased a bandsaw mill did not have to assemble it from beyond the basic pieces....



That could possibly make for a great topic with poll? Hmmmm....did you assemble your mill from parts/pieces? Yes/No






Scott B


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 2, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Anyway, each to their own, my Lumbermate has needed NO parts yet, and it keeps on turning out quality lumber that makes my customers smile. All i've had to do is keep it tuned up!


Rob,

While I bought my Lumbermate used, I still have had to spend the time to learn how it is put together, to be able to adjust it. I pretty much agree with what you say, it certainly can't hurt to assemble the saw. The saw is not that difficult to calibrate, and having the manual is a lot of help as it does have all the instructions on how to assemble it. I find that aspect of the Norwood very good, the procedure is documented well.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 2, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> OUCH!
> I can't buy a Woodmizer mill and use it, because it'll be mostly assembled? That stinks.....


No reason to get smarky, after all your the one milling with a chainsaw...

And quite honestly why haven't you taken your chainsaw apart yet?


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> And quite honestly why haven't you taken your chainsaw apart yet?


 
Thankfully, I haven't abused it enough to require a re-build.....or 'not broke don't fix it. But I do have a new clutch and sprocket waiting on the bench to do a preventive maintenance(according to my records...that'll occur in another 112hrs{runtime}).....


BTW, wasn't being smarky(although that is a cool word that is not seen very often-if ever).
If an individual chooses not to purchase a welder, safety gear for the welder, thousands of dollars worth of square/rectangular steel tubing, and all the other equipment necessary to build a mill....so what. Not everyone is talented enough to weld, design, and build a bandsaw mill....and it might discourage a lot of people that would be really good 'hobby' sawyers.
This doesn't mean that everytime a something gets loose, you user should call a tech at the company to come and fix it. PM is something that needs to be done to every piece of equipment...

I wouldn't consider anyone that purchases a 'turn-key' bandsaw mill any less a sawyer..doing so is like looking 'down your nose' at your mother......




Scott B


----------



## ThaPan (Nov 19, 2017)

Trees are So Cool!


----------



## ThaPan (Nov 19, 2017)

thechknhwk said:


> Irinically what I keep finding is that you can't get a used mill cheaper than you can get a norwood brand new.




Have you built one as of yet?
We suffered a garage fire, I lost all my tools Bratha everything skidsteer and so many tools but , I am trying to build a two story huge barn instead of our garage, the morgage company signed off to allow me to do so. But I need to save funds to build the structure I want.
And let me add im putting a 3 seat coopla at the top peak of the barn for me and two good friends to sit in and have fun looking onto the corn fields. But I was wondering if you could possibly guide me to somewhere I can find a detailed process of building the ban saw mill?
I just want it to be quality you know and we'll im hoping to use this FZR 600 yamaha engine I have out west on the mill I know it's a big motor for it but I think if I build it right it would be really beast you know?
Well any help you may be able to direct me to or thoughts you personally have would me much appreciated my Fellow wood Lover! My Lord wood is the best! And so pretty metal only holds a candle by strength but Neva-2-Tha pure Beauty of that Grain of woods! Lord.
Thank you Friend..
Pan


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 30, 2017)

There really should be a ban on bringing up 6 year old threads, except, maybe by new guys. Welcome to the site Pan, Joe.


----------



## ThaPan (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks so much for the Welcome rarefish383!
Trees are so Rad! The old ones I hate to take down except for the lumber they supply it hurts to cut down my 100+ year ash! That frigging beetle who made the decission to let vermin into America I'll show them my 
Be easy rarefish383!


----------

